# Shot Pot



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

This may seem silly, but I had an idea a couple weeks ago, and I made the first one today. I wanted a way to dispense ammo without having to dig in a pocket. Here's what I did...

Took this gourd keychain...









...and cut the top off, and dug it out real good and smooth.









Then I drilled a hole, put paracord through, and secured it with melted nylon on the inside and plasti dip on the outside. I then coated the inside with spar urethane to make it real smooth and hard.

















Then I bought a soft silicone baby bottle nipple, and cut the base so that it slips in and then opens up. It can then be pulled out snug. Then cut the tip so that a 7/16" barely exposes itself. It holds 12 rounds. They sit in there real nug until I manipulate it a little, and the bottom one drops right out. I'm not sure how practical this will be in the woods, but it was fun to make.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's an awesome idea!

Anything with a nipple gets bonus points from me


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pure genius!

I like it, I like it alot!

Thanks for sharing....gears are turning in my head










LGD


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks dudes! Glad you like it. With the new silicones today, and their endless consistencies, there has to be a better delivery material, but the nipple showed me it is feasible.

Glad some wheels are turning, I know this can be improved on. Even for marble target practice, this could be nice in a larger version.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice idea!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Great idea! I like multi-tasker's and this could double as a great Christmas Tree ornament! It's really beautiful!


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

i,ve only been here for a while and i,ve seen hundreds of vids with poeple struggling to get there ammo out of pockets..i have a stick with magnet on at the moment as light geo duck..but it got me thinking....(usually a bad thing) i,m just drawing up a wrist come armband with strong magnets and velcro that will hold 15-20 3/8" steels out in the open right where your hand has to go as you go to reload.. i tried a dry run with a tape measure pulled to my draw length and to me , just in from of the elbow seemed like the place to put it..when i,ve got a working prototype i,ll put it up for all to see and we,ll see if it gets any love.. it might just work...


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> That's an awesome idea!
> 
> Anything with a nipple gets bonus points from me


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Magnets...dang...that would be even better. The only concern I would have is reflection. Turkey eyesight is freakin nutty sharp, and they would have to be cowled, but that would be easy enough.

I could force my children to put a camo paint job on each one!

Just think if you could make a magnet bar with "divets" or whatever. You know, like a depression that hugs the lower 1/4 of the shot.

If you used rare earth magnets, they may actually be hard to remove. In any event they wouldn't be going anywhere.

Can you drill a magnet?


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

@ S TOAD..I DONT KNOW ABOUT DRILLING RARE EARTH MAGNETS BUT YOU CAN GET THEM WITH A COUNTER SUNK
WHOLE RIGHT THRU WITH A 9.5 KILO PULL ABOUT AS BIG AS YOUR PINKY FINGERNAIL

..I,M ORDERING UP ONE OF THEM..MAYBE A BIT STRONG ????

AS FOR TURKEYS WE DONT HAVE EM AT GATWICK...JUST PIGEONS..I WAS ONLY THINKING OF TARGET PRACTICE..BUT POINT TAKEN IN A HUNTING MODE.. SORRY FOR THE CAPS JUST LOOKED UP...


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Pretty neat idea.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm gonna do some earth magnet googlin while I watch football and feed my face. I have some magnets already, both tabs and bars, and will try them for pull, but am guessing they won't be strong enough to hold 7/16". They might hold 3/8", but considering Pop Shot used 7/16" for a feral jungle fowl, I'm thinking I'd better stay with the former for a turkey.

I spoke with DNR a while back, and they said a slingshot would not be legally recognized for turkey hunting. But the CO I spoke with said as long as I had a turkey stamp he couldn't see anyone raising much of a stink about it. He acted like I was crazy for even considering hunting turkey with a slingshot.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Check this out. About 4lbs of pull for this tiny little magnet. I would think 4lbs would be about right? Not too hard to remove, but would solidly stay put until you needed it. Great idea, Geoff.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=R622CS-S&cat=173


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks for the link s. toad.....................i,m sure that sounds better than my 9 kilo pull well ott..

i have found some flat 25x7x2 mm r.e magnets that they use to keep slot cars on the track with...

i thought i might just epoxy as many as it takes to get the 15 -20 steels on and see how that works out..it would save them from being in a big blob trying to get as near to the magnet as possible...

i,ll have to try out all the ideas see which one works best..this is the item # 150920051134 e- bay uk


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

s. toad...great site ...thanks again...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

How do we stick those things to wood or leather so that they don't just pull off when you go for a shot? I'm wondering how well glues and epoxy will stick to these magnets.

My plan was to make something from leather with the magnets recessed. Maybe a thin strip of metal or wood wrapped in leather. Those things are made for screws, so screwing them to a light strip of wood would probably work.

But I think you're right about placement. The back of the forearm would be good.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> That's an awesome idea!
> 
> Anything with a nipple gets bonus points from me


LOL!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice idea!!
Some time ago, I tought also of making an ammo gourd, since there's so much of them in Portugal.
Cheers!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm gonna get some of these magnets, and try screwing them to a 3/8" x 1" strip of hardwood. They sell some of the magnets coated in plastic, so I'll just paint the whole thing flat black, including my shot. Just can't have anything "glinting".


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

i,m glad you asked about the glueing thing as i was on a mgnet site and they sell epoxy so i guess thats the way to go

also, these neo mags are so strong they will work if you laminate them between leather so the recessed idea seems good or if its easier get them between ..what do you think????

one of the vendors uses magnets for his pouches so it must be game on with that idea....


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Sandwich them between some leather, maybe thick below and thinner above, then glue some black rubber washers on for the shot to sit in... Heck yeah!


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

job done friend !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How about sandwiching them between two pieces of THICK leather and one one side, punch say a 3-4mm hole with the magnets glued in behind. This would allow the ammo to locate itself inside this hole without the need for additional rubber washers etc.









Something like THESE would be perfect, under $10 for 100 magnets delivered.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

like it hrawk!!!!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yup...even better. Now what kind of pull would you think a guy needs?

The tested pull strength diminishes with less contact, so a bearing is affected obviously, as the ratings are for flush contact pulled directly away.

I just don't want to buy too strong or too weak, and the stronger ones aren't cheap. 2lbs? Since Hrawk solved the leather issue, I'd bet 2lbs would hold a 7/16 shot real snug...ya think?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a heap of those magnets in 10 x 1mm stuck onto the wall of my shed. They happily hold up screwdrivers and spanners, I think they would be fine.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

sounds good to me..i,m gonna try with differing pull strengths till i get it to work just right...

the idea was to take the struggle out of finding it in ya pocket...

it needs to be strong enough to hold on good but not to tight to be awkward..some experimenting will ensue..i,ll keep the thread informed how i go......


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah i was just messing with a tiny magnet in the top of my stick and it reall holds a 3/8" steel through 1.5mm of plectrum so i think it would work well with thin leather....

on other thing i found was good was that it slips sideways real easy no matter how much pull and as it gets to the end of the bar it pops off nice....sooooo.......

off to bed now.. see you guys tomorrow..stay well...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the piece of leather I prepared for my magnetized ammo strap. I made it with 7/16 steel in mind. It will hold 18 rounds, and I bought 7/16" x 1/16" N45 magnets with roughly 3lbs of pull each. They are now glued in place, and that was a PITA. The magnets try very hard to find each other, and trying to glue them down without them jumping into one another was not easy. I had to glue and clamp them three at a time. I used straight Gorilla Glue and it is working out well. I am now using an exacto knife to put a deeper, wider bevel on each hole now, because as it stood these magnets were not strong enough to hold the shot down as firmly as I would have liked through this thick belt leather. I had to get the magnets closer to the shot. Once I get the holes beveled I think I'll be ok. All this said, using stronger magnets would have made gluing them in place very difficult indeed.

I was going to put another layer of leather under them for arm comfort, but am now thinking I may just encase them in Plasti-Dip


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

@ 
* Smashtoad..... Thats looking good to me.... I BOUGHT 5 off 2ML BY 7ML BY 5ML wide flat magnets and as you say they are a pain to get them where you want them..they have only one mission to get together!!! i,m still in the process of designing the arm pouch ..i think i,ll lay them side by side then they,ll hopefully lay round the contours of the arm without a saga...keep us posted i,m impressed by the way its going for you...*


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

You going around the forearm or down the length of it?


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

i,m going round the forearm like a wrist watch.. thats the plan.. but depending what things go like, it may change..i,m also putting it in a quiver like pouch that you reach into so as not to flash the balls at the turkeys and scare them..sounds a bit odd but i was making this to work for the turkey shooters not just myself... but its all good fun..i,ll work out how to put up pics of the job as and when...


----------



## pjturchen (Sep 13, 2012)

That is an awesome idea bud! Do you mind if I modify a bit on your idea?


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

Go for it ..i,m just doing a mock up of what i,m doing and i,ll get photo,s up in a while..its all very crude at the moment ..i have a layer of magnets 1"-3/8's x 1"-1/16...i,m still collecting bits..


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a smart and novel idea although for practicallity i am not so sure, when i am shooting in the garden i have a magnetic bowl that i put my ammo in and that holds it still and then if i am out hunting i just have my ammo in my jacket pocket (which is the old army issue so the pockets are huge and baggy) and this works well for me, they do not rattle around, they are easliy reachable and i can fit as many as i want in there.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> this is a smart and novel idea although for practicallity i am not so sure, when i am shooting in the garden i have a magnetic bowl that i put my ammo in and that holds it still and then if i am out hunting i just have my ammo in my jacket pocket (which is the old army issue so the pockets are huge and baggy) and this works well for me, they do not rattle around, they are easliy reachable and i can fit as many as i want in there.


My intent for this idea was mainly for hunting turkeys. I'm pretty sure that you can't predict whether or not the shot will "rattle around" in a jacket pocket. For turkey hunting, you cannot have things clinking together. or bulky jackets catching on branches, as they see and hear everything. The "shot pot" idea has been supplanted by a magnetic forearm band or strap to be even more conveniently reachable and silent.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> this is a smart and novel idea although for practicallity i am not so sure, when i am shooting in the garden i have a magnetic bowl that i put my ammo in and that holds it still and then if i am out hunting i just have my ammo in my jacket pocket (which is the old army issue so the pockets are huge and baggy) and this works well for me, they do not rattle around, they are easliy reachable and i can fit as many as i want in there.


My intent for this idea was mainly for hunting turkeys. I'm pretty sure that you can't predict whether or not the shot will "rattle around" in a jacket pocket. For turkey hunting, you cannot have things clinking together. or bulky jackets catching on branches, as they see and hear everything. The "shot pot" idea has been supplanted by a magnetic forearm band or strap to be even more conveniently reachable and silent.
[/quote]
the jacket is very thick and the pockets are very deep, this means that even if the ammo does rattle it creates next to no noise, also most of my hunting is done while sat waiting for the quarry to come to me and not me going to it, this means that i do not create a disturbance.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Some people are talking about the flashy shiny steel balls scaring the turkeys. No need to paint em. Wingshooter has a tutorial on soakin them in vinegar I believe. Takes the shine off and dulls them nicely.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

I might be a bit late, but they sell wristbands that look like ipod holders (but with a magnet instead of an ipod). for carpenters who need somewhere to put a screw or something. Could this work? http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/100672681/2-pack-magnetic-wristband-and-magnetic-belt-clip-set-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha...that is cool....and essentially where I was going except mine will have a hole for each shot.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm digging the vinegar tip too, but no more trouble than it would be to spray a few dozen black...I'm gonna paint them. They'll look cooler too!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy to spray black yes, but I'm not sure how well the paint will stick to shiny balls. Like painting a car, you'd want a nice dull primer to paint on. Dropping a few handfuls of shot in a cup of white vinegar or apple cider vinegar takes no effort. Just set it and forget it. About a half hour later WALLA! Then throw a quick coat of flat black on there if ya want


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahhhhh....there ya go...vinegar prime then paint...nice!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the top piece. I have since glued the first row of magnets on, but am getting another set to add on because one layer didn't have enough pull for my liking.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry...forgot that I had already posted that pic.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is very cool looking! But, (yeah, you know.) You could cut a slot in the narrow end just big enough for the shot to pass through and glue a neodymium magnet to the uncut side.to catch the ball and block the others. Then you would not have to squeeze the shot out and it would speed up your reload time.
Just a thought.


----------

